# F&M Expressions Acquires the Heat Transfer Division of Air Waves', Including: Customers, Art Library and Know-How



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Secaucus, New Jersey (PRWEB) August 06, 2015 
F&M Expressions announced it has entered into an agreement to acquire the heat transfer division of Air Waves Inc.


Robert Butters, owner of F&M said, “Air Waves has a long and successful history in the t-shirt heat transfer design industry and I am delighted to be able to add their customers, art library, and know how to our expanding business. Following on from the merger of Green Distribution and F&M Expressions in 2013 and the 2014 acquisition of X-it! Heat Applied Graphics, this transaction expands our leadership position in the industry.”


F&M Expressions has been producing custom and stock heat transfers for the decorated apparel industry since 1981. Butters added that, “Air Waves heat transfer customers will be welcomed to the F&M family offering them excellent quality product, fast turn and dedicated service.”


Air Waves continues to focus on the vast expansion of on-demand garment printing and fulfillment solutions focused to online retailers and marketplaces. Air Waves provides rapid deployment of merchandise with minimal up-front cost and inventory risk. To learn more visit http://www.airwavesinc.com or email mleaventon(at)airwavesinc(dot)com. 



Production facilities of Green Applications include New Jersey and Virginia. To learn more about Green Applications visit http://www.green-applications.com, http://www.fmexpressions.com, http://www.xitheatappliedgraphics.com or email robert(at)greendistro(dot)com. See also F&M Expression's Facebook and Twitter pages for more company information.


----------

